# OpenOffice: Gemeinde warnt vor Abzockern



## sascha (3 November 2008)

> OpenOffice: Gemeinde warnt vor Abzockern
> 
> OpenOffice ist eine beliebte Büro-Software, die vor kurzem in der Version 3 erschienen ist. Doch neben begeisterten Nutzern hat OpenOffice auch üble Abzocker auf den Plan gerufen. Und ausgerechnet Google wird dabei zum Komplizen.



Mehr


----------



## webwatcher (3 November 2008)

*AW: OpenOffice: Gemeinde warnt vor Abzockern*



> Und ausgerechnet Google wird dabei zum Komplizen.


Moralische Skrupel betreff  dubioser Werbelinks hab ich eigentlich seit den Dialertagen 
noch nie bei Google bemerkt.
Bei einem großen Teil der im Forum besprochenen  Nutzlosseiten spielen die Werbelinks 
 von Google  eine  sehr unerfreuliche Rolle. 
Ab und  zu wird mal  zu kosmetischen Zwecken und  Alibiveranstaltung ein Miniexempelchen 
statuiert und zu kriminelle  Werbungslinks gecancelt


----------

